# Guitar Chorus VST



## PauliusI (Aug 16, 2012)

Evenin'.
Looking for a Chorus VST to use on guitars.
Is there anything similar to the Small Clone or anything similar?


----------



## Genome (Aug 16, 2012)

TAL Chorus 60 was a good one, if I remember rightly. Try it out.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus (Aug 16, 2012)

NastyDLA &#8211; final teaser and release info


----------



## ThrustTony (Aug 16, 2012)

Try this link Blue Cat's Chorus - Smooth Chorus Effect (AU, VST, RTAS, AAX and DX Plug-in) (Freeware)

Blue cat's Chorus. it's Awesome!

They do some other really cool stuff as well like Flanger and Phase.


----------



## PauliusI (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. Will try the NastyDLA 
If anyone has anymore, do share.
Also, still amazed that no one tried to replicate the Small Clone
in a VST format. No Electro Harmonix products as a matter of fact.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus (Aug 16, 2012)

surprisingly good on guitar too : 

GVST - GChorus Manual


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 13, 2014)

This work for you?


----------



## Chi (Jun 13, 2014)

ThrustTony said:


> Try this link Blue Cat's Chorus - Smooth Chorus Effect (AU, VST, RTAS, AAX and DX Plug-in) (Freeware)
> 
> Blue cat's Chorus. it's Awesome!
> 
> They do some other really cool stuff as well like Flanger and Phase.



All the Blue Cat stuff is freaking fun to use.


----------

